# bar saw head for a big skid steer



## tramp bushler (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone know who makes a bar saw felling head that will work on a 299 D Cat tracked skid steer. ???

Thanks.


----------



## bitzer (Aug 29, 2012)

I've seen the attachment. It was a buncher head on a skid steer. The head looked bigger than the machine itself.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 30, 2012)

It only needs to be big enough for a 16" tree. A bar saw would be great because it fully grabs the tree before it cuts it and the machine fits under the powerlines. . 
If the trees are bigger than that the probably need klum.


----------



## floyd (Aug 30, 2012)

I can see it now...the tree falls over...taking the skid steer with it.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 30, 2012)

Tramp,
It's just my opinion, but I think that a 16" head is going to be more than a big skid steer will want on all but maybe the flattest ground.
I've got a Hydro-ax 311c with a 16" bunching shear, and a 16" Ponderosa Pine can cause a feller to soil his britches if he's not carefull, and it weighs about 26,000 lbs. with (I think) an 8 1/2' wide stance. That 299D is going to weigh less than 12,000 lbs. with probably less than a 6' wide stance. 
If you've got some really flat ground it might work, but probably aught to keep something around that's big enough to set her back upright. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Aug 30, 2012)

floyd said:


> I can see it now...the tree falls over...taking the skid steer with it.



That's one of the things that will cause you to soil your britches. The head can only turn a tree loose that's moving forward, if it's moving sideways it can't turn it loose. :msp_scared:

Andy


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 31, 2012)

How tall are those pines. ? The trees this machine will need to handle aren't over 65' tall and most of the ground is flat. Run a Fecon head on the C model 299 no. The head weighs around 6,000 lbs.
Most of what it's needed for is less than 12" on the stump and less than 45' tall..


----------



## floyd (Aug 31, 2012)

Then you will have 45' of bole, moving very fast at the tip. It has lots of momentum... to slowly tip the machine over on it's side. I think even if one fell it to the front it would still be Toad's Wild Ride.


I have not run one but I have run track hoes. Dig perpendicular to the tracks & it will pull one over if one hooks something.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 31, 2012)

Barko 1080C Skidsteer with Hahn Harvesting Head - YouTube

Here's a skid steer with one. There are some more vids of them also . 
This is the size of trees the felling head needs to do most. Leaning too close to the lines.


----------



## floyd (Aug 31, 2012)

That tree does not look 45' tall to me. If that is size of boles you want to do I retract all my previous posts.

Glad I read the text below the video. Good of him to slow it down some so we can see the capabilities of the machine.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 31, 2012)

Yup






Sorry if its sideways. I think photo bucket is mad at me. I need more ram.


----------



## capetree (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a 873 bobcat rated at 2400lbs and wieghs in the mid 8000 I think. It has extra weight added to back door and around axels, loggering over tire tracks, main relief pressure cranked right up, and 14" Ronan tree shear. However a 14" tree thats 50-60' is far to heavy to carry . However most of the trees around here are oaks and pine 12' diameter 50' tall at most . Its mostly a balancing act once you get past a 8" tree with my machine. It does saves a ton of time for sure. I perfer the rubber tire machine with over the tire tracks because doing this you tend to run over stumps and anything else in your path and this set up is more forgiving.


----------



## Under_Pressure (Sep 1, 2012)

The Barko in that video is a rebadged Bobcat 1080, which itself was a forestry version of the giant Bobcat 980 skid steer. I bet that machine could handle an honest 16" tree with a bunching head. Not many others probably could though. Bobcat also made the six wheeled 1213 feller buncher in the 80s along with the 1080. It was actually a smaller machine but had a hydraulically extending third axle that served as sort of a self levelling function on hillsides.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 1, 2012)

The 299C that we Russell now does a very good job with the Fecon head on it. It gets around quite good. I think it is a bigger machine than the 873 . . ?? 
The 299 D is bigger than the C model. B 
Does anyone know if Hahn is still in business. ??


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 1, 2012)

Not sure if Haun is still doing their thing? . . They're considered old school now. Dangle-heads pushed them out of the processing biz.

Speaking of DH processors -- most line clearance around here is handled by a small shovel fitted with a small DH.

What doesn't have to hand felled, is tackled with one. They're extremely efficient as a setup. Not only can you fall and process, but you can deck, pile brush, hoe chuck, process brush, load (not ideal but doable) and change the head to throw your bucket on and punch in road etc.

I'll be around one Monday and I'll take some video. This particular one was up for sale for 90k a while ago, but he decided to keep it as it makes him good money.


----------



## capetree (Sep 1, 2012)

A bobact 873 is 73hp weights 7285 (per specs) and the tipping load is a bit over 5000lbs. The 299 is a far bigger machine with a 98 hp weighs 10898 lbs with a tipping load of 8500 (per spec). I wouldnt see much of a problem with using that machine. I biggest problem I had was the pressure relief (mainly tilting the bucket) was to weak to balance the trees. I would put a shear on it for sure those trees dont look like they have much of a canopy to them. Tall skinny trees are a breeze, it the canopy that will knock you off balance. Just be sure you have a front door since it tends to rain down limbs on machine. Most importantly a really skilled operator. I dont let my guys shear anything big. And yes my machine has been rolled over twice. Once on side and another time tree swung around and put me up on back door. All 4 wheels off ground with a 40' kick stand.


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 1, 2012)

The 299C that we use now does a very good job with the Fecon head on it. It gets around quite good. I think it is a bigger machine than the 873 . . ?? 
The 299 D is bigger than the C model. B 
Does anyone know if Hahn is still in business. ??


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 1, 2012)

This is weird .... I posted a reply but its not showing up.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 1, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> How tall are those pines. ? The trees this machine will need to handle aren't over 65' tall and most of the ground is flat. Run a Fecon head on the C model 299 no. The head weighs around 6,000 lbs.
> Most of what it's needed for is less than 12" on the stump and less than 45' tall..



Tramp, 
The Pines I was cutting weren't but 50' to 60' tall, but they are typical Ponderosa's, heavy on top. I haven't ran a Cat 299D so I'm speaking out of school, but I still can't see it cutting 16" trees and staying on it's tracks. The picture you posted shows some really nice flat ground. If it's all like that you might get away with it.

Andy


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 1, 2012)

Most of the trees are 4-10" and not more than 40' tall.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 2, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Most of the trees are 4-10" and not more than 40' tall.



I'm sure the Cat would handle 10" trees with ease. It's the 16 inchers that caused me concerne for your well being. 

Andy


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 2, 2012)

If the boss spends the money I'm sure we'll give it a good workout before we get under the powerlines

I'd rather tip a machine than get nailed by 3megs while falling them with a powersaw.


----------



## lmbrman (Sep 4, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> The 299C that we use now does a very good job with the Fecon head on it. It gets around quite good. I think it is a bigger machine than the 873 . . ??
> The 299 D is bigger than the C model. B
> Does anyone know if Hahn is still in business. ??



still in business-


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 5, 2012)

I tried the web site but they have moved the site. I guess.


----------



## lmbrman (Sep 5, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> I tried the web site but they have moved the site. I guess.



should be hahnmachinery.


----------



## trees2 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have an asv rc 100 and a gehl 7800. The gehl is the best machine for lifting. I run an fae mulching head on them both but the asv mows better. Ryan makes a bar sawhead.


----------



## loggert (Sep 10, 2012)

i have a barko 1080c its got a timbco head work good just cant lug to far its got a 33inch cut but most i cut is 12 to 18 inch trees


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Glen, I got a video in the falling thread of that little dangle-head. Check it out!


----------

